# How to feed my upside-down catfish



## OhYesItsMe

I put in shrimp pellets and an algae wafer at night. My BN pleco seems to eat his algae wafer, but my upside-down catfish might not be eating. I put in their food at night when the tank is like pitch black and in order to see them i have to turn on the bright basement light and that scares them away, so there isn't much way of telling who is eating. I put in 3 pellets last night and 1 algae wafer. I caught my pleco eating an algae wafer a few nights ago when i got lucky, but that is it. There are scattered peices of the algae wafer which i will have to remove, but shrimp pellets are almost impossible to see if they were eaten or not mainly because they match the color of the gravel. What should i try to feed them? Do you think they are eating?


----------



## lohachata

i would throw in a few extra pellets for them...don't worry ; they will eat....why is it that everybody has to see their fish eat before they believe that they are eating...lol..
synodontis are pretty easy to care for...i had a dozen of them all more than 12 inches...they would eat day and night...they would cruise in open water in groups..everybody upside down...they would even spawn in the tank but all of the eggs always got eaten because there were so many other fish in with them....


----------



## OhYesItsMe

Ok mine are small but i will add more pellets, I see this big fat adult one at my lfs in an adult mbuna tank and he hides all day but he must eat a lot during the night. These are my first true nocturnal fish, in my 20 its I put in the food and all the fish go crazy. The only way to tell is to look at their stomaches, and see if they are sick, they seem okay right now nut ill have to wait...


----------



## OhYesItsMe

Hmmm there was a lot of left over food this morning, what else do upside down catfish eat?


----------



## lohachata

they are catfish...catfish are scavengers...scavengers eat almost anything..keep your fingers out...lol
synos really aren't picky...but like any other creature they need good balanced nutrition...make sure you feed things like spirulina flakes and vegetable flakes..
if there is food left over then cut back to what you were feeding before...


----------



## AquariumTech

Thats normal, this is the same situation with a great number of catfish. I have a Raphael that I sometimes dont see for weeks at a time, and some how he stays alive.......


----------



## OhYesItsMe

YeahI may not see my upside-down catfish dering the day (he always hides in the same spot) but at like 10pm I saw him trying to eat some dead plant roots that were stuck to the filter


----------



## Plecostomus

Your catfish are probably fine. Mine only eat once every few days, but eat an entire pellet or two.


----------



## lohachata

if you feed your tank every day ; your catfish will eat every day.....they will dig around the substrate and eat what foods they find there.just because we may not see them eat ; doesn't mean they don't...


----------



## OhYesItsMe

Yeah some days all the food is gone by morning, other days they never touch it and i remove it.


----------

